# feeding babies ..... please help



## lderrau2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum because I have a 125 long tank with 6 red bellies who have started breeding. This is thier 3rd batch of eggs, and having done nothing for the first two batches (and feeling a little guilty about it), I decided to try to raise these ones. So far I've siphoned them out into a 30g set up with a matured sponge filter and a heater. I've started a batch of brine shrimp, but I really don't think I'm gonna be able to keep up with thier hunger with only my one little brine shrimp set up. Right now the babies are wiggling and still feeding on thier egg sacks, I think, but I think they're gonna be hungry really soon, and don't think I really have time to find another source of fresh baby brine. what should I do.....? I have frozen rotifers and daphnia for some of my other tanks, will these work at all???? I also remember from when my adults were babies that they loved blood worms.... mabey I could puree or mash them up really tiny....???? please please if someone could help, with feeding that would be awesome.

*THANKS*


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

brine shrimp are easily hatched


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

You can't go wrong with bbs, if you won't be able to keep up with just one setup, make another one and alternate between the two so that you always have some food for the tiny fry. You could also find someone with a microworm culture, I find that fry are always accepting of these tiny worms and if you take care of the culture it's basically an endless supply of food for them. You could look for some liquid fry food from your local lfs as well, they come in little toothpaste looking tubes, I believe they are called liquifry and come in egglayer and livebearer versions, as well as powder. Also, you might have a go with some hikari first bites. Oh, and you could have a go with the daphnia as well as I've read that they are a fine food for fresh fry as well. Good luck and have fun. Don't forget to post up some pictures when you are able.

Oh yea, welcome to Pfury, you'll find a ton of good information here as well as friendly people who are always willing to give advice and information to help you with whatever you have questions with. Again, welcome.


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH BABY BRIME SHRIMP AND HIKARI FIRST BITES THATS WHAT IM FEEDING MY BABYS THEY SEEM TO BE EATING JUST FINE GOOD LUCK THIS IS MY FIRST TIME BREEDING TOO. ITS FUN SO FAR CONGRATS


----------



## lderrau2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info from all of you!! I went and got some hakari first bites and some frozen baby brine, which wasn't to hard cause I happen to work at a fish store. Now I have, fresh BBS, frozen BBS, Hakari first bites, frozen daphnia, and rotifers..... now if I can only find the time to feed, I think this might work out OK. I'll let everyone know how the daphnia and rotifers work..... and I'll try to post some pics when they get big enough for my little camera phone to see them lol!! Thanks for the welcomes!!! I'll pass on the new info to my customers, and let them know about this site, cause there don't seem to be too many piranha experts in this city.

hey and congrats styrfeMP I noticed the award


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, thanks rbc, I just got the award pretty recently. A tip for you though if you aren't able to find the time to feed your fry 3-5 times a day, you should think about getting some microworm culture as the little worms survive in the water for 24+ hours, so that they'll always have some food for the time that you aren't able to be around and feed them. Microworms have worked great for me and has saved me some money. Also, microworms are basically an endless supply of food for fry as you only have to take care of their culture and they keep on producing more and more worms. Oh, and another good thing about microworms is that they are about the same size as baby brine shrimp BUT have even smaller worms for the smallest of fry to eat. Can't wait for the pictures rbc, keep us updated on the progress. Here's a link that would be in your interest to look at, information about microworms.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live%20Food,%20Microworms.htm


----------



## go hard (Jan 18, 2008)

hey iam a fairll newbie too The P's a member ..Nbkk has been walking me threw on my 125g set up of caribes..but I have a 55g w/4 Rbp's, & just recently I noticed about 30 lil fry swiming around feeding off the pellets ..i netted all I could see ..& set up a 5g w/filter ..iam new to this ? & how does the feeding & cleaning ofthe tank work..plus there are a few left in the 55g as well... wut do I do ?


----------

